# GRO BEAM 100 ND lighting tile



## nrus70 (27 Jan 2010)

Hi everyone
I would like a bit of advice/feedback please regarding the *Gro Beam 1000 ND Tile*, is anybody using it? 

My reason for asking is that the wife has friend coming to stay with us in Australia and Im thinking of getting her to buy one and bring it out with her in a few weeks time. ANY feedback positive or neagtive would be much appreciated, I want to run it on my  2 Ft cube

Cheers Nick


----------



## Garuf (27 Jan 2010)

Aparrently they're very good I know a reefer who's been through 2 in as many months though.   
I wanted to use one on my 60x45x45 but after talking about lumens and seeing one in the flesh decided it probably won't be enough light without adding a second pair of aquarays. I find them extremely ugly in a cheap safety light kind of way too... That's just my opinion though. I've only looked them over I've not actually used one. Actually, that's probably not the best review for someone who's only stared at them longingly for a hour or so.
It's a shame your friend is visiting so soon, it'd be worth waiting for the PFK review of the current LED fixtures on the market then deciding I'd say.


----------



## nrus70 (28 Jan 2010)

Hi Garuf

So the guy with the REEF unit has had faulty ones ? Also what is the existing lighting on you 60 x 45 x 45 that you feel  one Gro Beam tile would not be equivalent to? 

Thanks for the the reply , nice to hear any feedback mate much appreciated

Cheers Nick


----------



## Themuleous (28 Jan 2010)

Would the electricity between UK and Au be compatible?

Just a thought 

Sam


----------



## nrus70 (28 Jan 2010)

Yes no problem with it working over here, I brought some stuff out form the UK when I moved here a few years ago, I will just swap the plug over. So wish I had bought a nice new Aracdia light system BEFORE I moved here !! 

Cheers Nick


----------



## Garuf (28 Jan 2010)

I guess they must be faulty, same thing happened both times, one led dips in brightness then two, then the whole unit.


----------



## sanj (28 Jan 2010)

Hey there I use Aquarays, but not the tile. I have seen the tile in the marine versions and they arent bad, they give good coverage over an area 18" x 18" after that the light quickly falls off. That is the nature of the much more directional light of leds.

I have a reef tank lit with  LEDs, but this is a ecolamp unit called the KR92 and well they are very bright and do put the Growbeam and other Aquarays to shame. Currently they only produce KR91 and KR92 models for reef, but are developing KR93 and KR94 for freshwater and they expected soon. This company is based in Hongkong and there are people in Australia who have been importing them.

See this Australian forum and maybe contact AndreaSA on there: http://www.masa.asn.au/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=207601&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=150


----------



## nrus70 (29 Jan 2010)

Thanks everyone, I will save my cash and wait for LEDS to progress a little further, my T5's are doing  an excellent job, just my curiosity getting the better of me again!! 

cheers Nick


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Jan 2010)

I've had an 1000 ND on a 30cm nano, it's been running since August and it's still going strong, i don't think it looks too bad either.....


----------



## Garuf (29 Jan 2010)

It looks a bit over engineered!  It's not anywhere near as pretty as the elos one or the italian ones that O. Knott is using. Having everything dangling off the tank like a hikers backpack doesn't help either.


----------



## Malaci81 (4 Dec 2014)

Bought four TMC Grobeam lights. I have four lights in total and a controller. I have had all four lights fail one after another. I have been told by people in TMC that this is a known fault as more and more of my lights failed. I had to send them all back again for testing to TMC as the replacements were possible also faulty. I am now in the process of sending back the controller as that has failed. The build quality of TMC products is a joke and they will only do the bare minimum by replacing them under warranty and leaving me paying over £50 in postage.


----------



## Michaelwoods (4 Jan 2015)

My grow beams went wrong, keeping them cool is very important. I had 4 strips all stopped working within 2 years. I do feel they should come with adequate cooling as they are often going to be used with tropical temperatures........


----------

